# Is it worth it to buy an OLD Taylor Outdoor WOod Boiler and fix up -or get new?



## OverRunWithSons (Jun 12, 2008)

We have the opportunity to buy a 10-12 yr old Taylor outdoor wood boiler for $500. We have not looked at it yet, but wondering what all goes wrong with these over the years, just maybe needing welding if it rusted out? I am just the wife asking these questions right now. I guess this furnace is one of the larger Taylors, it was being used to heat 3 places, one a Church. It is just for wood I guess. Does this mean we can never put any coal in this ? We really wanted one that can use both, if we run out of wood. BUt for this price, I thought anything can be fixed up, newer parts can be bought, etc. Everythign else seems to cost at least $5000 . Then it seems the EPA will be banning these things. So I worry which ones are OK to even buy. I hate to put so much into installing when in a few years, I may not be able to use the thing! Any advice, please post.


----------



## ericjeeper (Jun 12, 2008)

*all depends on your abilities*

Are you good with elecjuicity? And some light plumen and good with a grinder,welder and controls.
If you are fairly capable I would definitely go for it..I built my outdoor boiler from scratch.. But for 500$ I would have loved to have had a place to start.


----------



## rx7145 (Jun 12, 2008)

I would jump all over it. If it only works for one year you are ahead. Remember scrap is $0.11 a pound so if the unit weights 2000# that is $220.00. Just keep fixing it till it takes more money to fix it then its worth. But I bet you will get quite a few years out if it.


----------



## Ed*L (Jun 13, 2008)

I would probably pass on it.
Taylors are a pita! On the ones that I've seen, the entire front of the firebox is the door. Good idea the first time you see it, but it goes downhill from there.
The fire must be really low to fill the stove, you have to shovel out the ashes or drag them out into a container parked right under the door. Lots of fun on a windy day with hot ash flying all over.
Reload the firebox is easy though, it's all open. You can pack it full very easily. Just make sure you left a little bit of fire in there for restart.
I know 2 people that have had them, both were gotten rid of in favor of a different brand.

Ed


----------



## OverRunWithSons (Jun 17, 2008)

Ok, went to look at it, it was an INdustrial sized Taylor, WAY too large for what we needed. And very old, like 13 yrs or so, has not been used in probably 5 years. If anyone is looking for something HUGE like this, it was heating a Barn , House & a Church! It is only $500 , and if someone knows what they are doing and could move it (I would not want that job), probably a great deal for someone who wants a Large shell & can buy new parts for it. It is in New Castle, PA . Send me a private message if interested, Maybe I can give the Owner a call & give him your number & info.


----------



## rt8899 (Aug 2, 2008)

*taylor outdoor stove installation*

We ordered one i know product good but need to find a reasonable
price for installation i am in windsor ny. got a quote too high
any advice on finding an installer we are near pa border in broome co.ny
help.. also what should normal install cost


----------



## Bonjak (Nov 20, 2012)

OverRunWithSons said:


> Ok, went to look at it, it was an INdustrial sized Taylor, WAY too large for what we needed. And very old, like 13 yrs or so, has not been used in probably 5 years. If anyone is looking for something HUGE like this, it was heating a Barn , House & a Church! It is only $500 , and if someone knows what they are doing and could move it (I would not want that job), probably a great deal for someone who wants a Large shell & can buy new parts for it. It is in New Castle, PA . Send me a private message if interested, Maybe I can give the Owner a call & give him your number & info.



I am very interested in this stove .please email me for my number. Thanks so much. [email protected]


----------



## Encore (Nov 21, 2012)

Look at the date on the post bud. Probably long gone


----------



## Uncle John (Nov 21, 2012)

Encore said:


> Look at the date on the post bud. Probably long gone




And now its 17yrs. old........:msp_biggrin:


----------



## hondaracer2oo4 (Nov 21, 2012)

HAHA thats good. What is even better is that I did a craigslist search without even looking at the date and someone has that thing for sale in PA for $500 bucks. It says that some 65 year old guy bought it to fix it but never did. So it is still available ironically.


----------

